#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-05-25
<Takyoji> Just added to the EFF website today: https://secure.eff.org/site/Advocacy?cmd=display&page=UserAction&id=451
 * Obsidian1723 shutdown -h night all
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-05-26
<Takyoji> Bleh, if only Minnesota had a formed Pirate Party already..
<kermit> or a party with a less self-deprecating and defeatist name..
<kermit> but with the same cause.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-05-28
<tonyyarusso> Oh geez, I'm supposed to present for like an hour about 10.04 on Saturday - I should probably figure out what to say eh?  :P
<sparklehistory> tonyyarusso: What are you presenting at?
<tonyyarusso> Penguins Unbound meeting
<tonyyarusso> If you read your e-mail you'd know that.
<sparklehistory> It was sent less than an hour ago!
<tonyyarusso> SO?
<tonyyarusso> plus, that was the reminder announcement - the first one was like a week ago.
<sparklehistory> Well apparently I missed that
<tonyyarusso> Oh hey, where did I put h00k's notes I wonder...
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-05-29
 * Obsidian1723 ALL, We live in a pretty wacked World. Be safe out there. Read this link and pass it on. http://www.snopes.com/crime/warnings/bottlebomb.asp
 * Takyoji relays it to others as well
<kermit> passing that article around will probably give people ideas and do more harm than good
<tonyyarusso> I doubt that - I knew about Drano bombs a decade ago.  It's not exactly new.
<Obsidian1723> mew to me.
<kermit> it doestn have to be new to 'give people ideas'
<Obsidian1723> It's like a gun, you may not use one, but you'd like to know who has one.
 * Obsidian1723 EPIC - http://www.27bslash6.com/p2p2.html -- THIS is the prime reason (and a GREAT example of why) I no longer create wesbites, graphics, etc; and want to get away from doing anything with Windows (or its' users) - F-ing CLASSIC!! EPIC!!!!
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-05-30
<Takyoji> Anyone think the Ubuntu Software Center should be optimized a little?
<Alpha_Cluster> i hate it i liked the old system
<Alpha_Cluster> :(
<Obsidian1723> I prefer add/remove.
<Alpha_Cluster> same
<Takyoji> Ubuntu Software Centre considerably crawls on my laptop
<Alpha_Cluster> just use the other package manager ;)
<tonyyarusso> I actually think Software Center 2.0 is better than add/remove.
<Alpha_Cluster> heracy!!!
<Alpha_Cluster> wow i misspelt that bad
<Takyoji> Layout a little, yes. Performance, no. xP
<Alpha_Cluster> i liked add/removes layout
<tonyyarusso> Many dislikes for add/remove not being able to do concurrent installations.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-05-23
<fisch246> is everyone alright?
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-05-24
<sira> oh hai
<FloatingGoat> Hi
<sira> oh hi
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-05-25
<fisch246> anyone know of a guide for upgrading fedora?
<fisch246> found it nvm
<fisch246> well i had mentioned about having a party for the new Harry Potter film coming out, but i don't see a single way of setting that up right now
<fisch246> i'm far too busy
<fisch246> however if someone is looking for someone to go with, I'm up for it
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-05-26
<Takyoji> Woo, something broke everything to do with theming
<Takyoji> Good ol Ubuntu Vista 11.04. xP
<Takyoji> Everyone quick! Run to Debian while you still have a chance! D:
<ColinHarrington> Takyoji: Unity, Gnome3 or Gnome Classic?
<Takyoji> Fled to GNOME classic after Unity for a few months
<Takyoji> And even then have had problems in classic which weren't present in the prior version of Ubuntu
<Takyoji> Some rather big regressions.
<Takyoji> All gnome-panel applets don't work anymore on anything other than X screen 0
<Takyoji> including the "task bar", notification area, etc
<FloatingGoat> Hi
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-05-27
<Takyoji> Woo, 197 users in Arduino and nobody can answer a friggen primitive question
<Takyoji> 197 users in #arduino*
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-05-28
<FloatingGoat> Helloo!! :D
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-05-29
<FloatingGoat> HELLO PPL
#ubuntu-us-mn 2015-05-21
<MrNumber3isme> Hello room
<mthx> Afternoon MrNumber3isme.
